# CA18 or SR20?



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

I found a CA18DET online for alot cheaper than the SR20 I wanted. I know there is about a difference of about 75hp between the two. 

I main question is should I save up for the SR20DET? Another question, with gas going sky high, would the CA18DET be a better choice for gas milage, but still have that, wonderful turbo.

(Couldn't I build the CA18 up later? Bigger turbo, intercooler ect....)

Thanks for the advice & help guys.

Sorry I haven't been on the boards, as my dag nab KA24 turbo blew like a fire cracker. 

(That's why I'm going CA or SR!)


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*ouch*

Id save your cash for the SR20, even with gas going up the roof your still running a 4 cylinder. turbo or not it's alot cheaper than any v8. 

your gonna love that extra horspower.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

we've got our diehard ca guys that will tell you to go the ca route. after talking to people that i know personally running them and hearing how they wished they had gone sr instead - i went the sr route as well.


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a 240sx and was debaiting this too. the posts i got were mixed. pretty much what i got was the ca18 is more original now days, but the sr has a better aftermarket backing. I would say SR because of the aftermarket but i don't know too much on the B12 chassis...


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry about the last post... I thought i was in the B12 forums... my bad... but yes.. the SR is my say


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

The SR would be the way to go, mostly because its more popular, meaning theres more places you can find the engine. 

It's been done to death, but you'll have more options and opportunities because theres so many of them. 

And don't worry about gas, either way, a turbo will suck out every last drop on both builds. Don't expect more than 20-21 mpg depending on driving conditions / habits.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

do you plan on building the SR? or do you plan on running stock internals?


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*hm*

Well this is kind of off topic but i was drivin down the 5 yesterday and i got my ass handed to me by an SR Powered 240...

i was drivin my 3000GT i just picked up last week, it's got the twin turbos but is all stock. he got me on the jump and just kept blastin away. So to anyone whos building a 240, your best bet is to throw the SR20DET itll blow some twin turbos in the dust. 

im kind of mad now i should have dumped that 6 grand into my 240.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

It all depends on what you want really. If you want huge after market of support, go SR20. Want to do something that very few people are doing anymore, go with the CA. I personally still think the CA is well worth it. I'd rather have that than the SR. So what who cares if there's not as much after market support. Look at AMS, no one did anything for the KA, look what they did. Make your own aftermarket stuff. But Before you get into the whole CA thing, do your research. I've heard rumors of the CA and 4G63 engines share the same bolt pattern on the head. And if they do..do your research on the DSM forums, you'll find that a kia sonata 2.4L block is the same as a 4g63 with .4 more liters. and here you have a CA24DET. Crazy? Yes. Retarded fast? you bet your lily white ass it is. (however this is all hypothetical. I have yet to find any information on a 4g63 fitting with a CA head)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how do you get ca24?
just adding a different head i dont see it adding that much more displacement. youre still dealing with smaller pistons and rods... actually, i could be talking out of my ass because i dont know the bore and stroke differences between a 4g63 and a ca...


----------



## 180hero (Apr 23, 2007)

you would still have to make custom mounts for the KIA enigne... KIA... bad idea... i dont' think those internals would be able to handle the boost... the 4G63 would be a better idea... but that would mean sourcing for a 4G63 block... PLUS i don't think both blocks could mate with the tranny... overall, i'd say not worth it... the custom parts would end up being pretty expensive... what it all comes down to is your budget... My say is still SR cuz its of the aftermarket is deep...


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would get the SR20 reason being is that the aftermarket available for that engine is amazine, C's not so much.


----------



## NisMo18DeT (Apr 2, 2008)

No way man i would go with the ca18 that motor is sick and can be messed with to put out the same horsepower as an sr20... Also it is unique the sr20 is so OVER RATED!!! anymore... i would go with the ca it is cheaper and not as hard to find parts for as for th sr20


----------



## JDMjunky16 (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^^????? i have found several aftermarket parts for my sr. ca18 i have found none. the sr is just an upgraded engine from the ca.


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

I say ca all the way b/c what aftermarket support you need is still there all you need is pistons and rods and boost away plus if you dont wanna build the ca you can safly run the ca18det to 300 whp on stock internals i have heard if you put down a good ecu tune can run 400 whp the sr blocks were introduced due to ca's being too epensive to produce its basically compared to being the smaller brother of the rb serise all I have to say but its your choice its what you want/like


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

NisMo18DeT said:


> No way man i would go with the ca18 that motor is sick and can be messed with to put out the same horsepower as an sr20... Also it is unique the sr20 is so OVER RATED!!! anymore... i would go with the ca it is cheaper and not as hard to find parts for as for th sr20


care to explain how the SR is overrated? with it being a reliable motor, easy to obtain, and more than enough aftermarket support, i see no reason for it to be. and CA parts being easier to find than SR parts is the most bullshit i've ever heard.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Afraid I have to agree. CA parts are harder to come by. You really have to search for them. SR20 is a very good engine, I don't find it to be overrated (over-swapped yes.) but that comes with the territory of it being a popular motor. However I'm all for the CA


----------

